# AbsoluTTe 34 is in the post...



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

After several months of hard slog, the next issue of AbsoluTTe, number 34, has been posted today 8)

*Expect to see it hit your doormats from Friday 14th June onwards*

The digital edition of A34 will be available for online reading at the TTOC Members Area for registered club members whose membership includes this issue - it will go live on Friday 14th June, and not before!

If you've not yet registered for the TTOC Members Area, register today at http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members

No sneak previews of the cover or content until you get your issue...we want this to be a surprise!

A34 brings a brand new logo and a fresh modern look and feel to the magazine - the previous design served us well, but we really think you're going to love this!

For the new look, we consulted with club members, advertisers and sponsors. Using front cover mockups and mock articles, we actively sought feedback about the logo style, the layouts....and using the valuable feedback provided, we've come up with the finished design.

The final design was printed earlier this week, and the printers have done us proud 8)

Anyway....enough of what *we* think....we want to hear *your* feedback, whether positive or negative so we can make A35 even better!!

Wait till you get your magazine and tell us what you think!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Looking forward to it dropping through the letter box


----------



## glslang (Dec 5, 2009)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Thank you


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Got mine last night and I'm really impressed with the new look. Like to say a big thankyou to the members of the commitee for all there hard work in producing the new look mag and arranging the eventt despite all the trouble.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Hats of to the producers they know my feelings on other matters but the mag is in one word superb. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Well done all involved.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

jamman said:


> Hats of to the producers they know my feelings on other matters but the mag is in one word superb. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> Well done all involved.


as non ttoc you got a free copy i assume? otherwise how can you post without seeing it?


----------



## Audiphil (Oct 23, 2012)

Looking forward to mine coming in the post this morning


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Gazzer said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Hats of to the producers they know my feelings on other matters but the mag is in one word superb. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> ...


Yes gold plated free copy Gaz also got a preview at the RR didn't you :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Audiphil said:


> Looking forward to mine coming in the post this morning


also phil..........


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Maybe out of the 400 copies of each issue they have to get printed, some of the 150-odd they have left they're randomly posting out with comp slips saying "Look what you could've got with a full subscription!"..?

It'd save piles of the unsold mags building up in someone's loft/garage/spare room.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Maybe out of the 400 copies of each issue they have to get printed, some of the 150-odd they have left they're randomly posting out with comp slips saying "Look what you could've got with a full subscription!"..?
> 
> It'd save piles of the unsold mags building up in someone's loft/garage/spare room.


Done that already this year didnt make any difference. All our advertisers get a copy or two so does Audi Driver mag for some reason, wonder if we get any of theirs ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Wallsendmag said:


> Bartsimpsonhead said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe out of the 400 copies of each issue they have to get printed, some of the 150-odd they have left they're randomly posting out with comp slips saying "Look what you could've got with a full subscription!"..?
> ...


Yes I do. The reason being mutual cooperation with mutual support over promotions etc. If you remember Autometrix were the original legal publisher of absoluTTe which gave us legal cover and of course they provided us with a time served designer back in 2007. We cut Autometrix out of the loop to save money, I think in 2009, when the club was struggling and took the risk ourselves because we had their designer willing to work direct, whose experience and advice could keep us safe over copyright and libel.


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

John-H said:


> [
> 
> Yes I do. The reason being mutual cooperation with mutual support over promotions etc. If you remember Autometrix were the original legal publisher of absoluTTe which gave us legal cover and of course they provided us with a time served designer back in 2007. We cut Autometrix out of the loop to save money, I think in 2009, when the club was struggling and took the risk ourselves because we had their designer willing to work direct, whose experience and advice could keep us safe over copyright and libel.


Autometrix have been good to the club over the years, of that there is no doubt

Just to be clear - Autometrix send you monthly issues John?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Did - you can bet someone's going to try and stop that now...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's an exchange between editors.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John-H said:


> It's an exchange between editors.


Another to delete from the mailing list then.Just so long as you're not getting something free from a club supplier , let he who is without sin cast the first stone


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Wallsendmag said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > It's an exchange between editors.
> ...


It's to help the editors and the club and Autometrix with an exchange of ideas Andrew. Let's keep things secular please and don't upset Paul with any rash action.


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

I hope I get my AbsoluTTe 34 today


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John-H said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > John-H said:
> ...


I just can't believe you have the gaul to explain a secret arrangement like this after all your false allegations.


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

It's an exchange of a magazine for gods sake not insider share dealing. It was for the benefit of the club so where is the problem?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ffs Steve can you really tell me how this is any different to what John was wanting Nick hung for ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> Ffs Steve can you really tell me how this is any different to what John was wanting Nick hung for ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


There is a bit of a difference between a magazine and an Audi experience day


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Wallsendmag said:


> Ffs Steve can you really tell me how this is any different to what John was wanting Nick hung for ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Surely an exchange of two things of equal value is allowed, otherwise how does the TTOC ever buy anything?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Phil_RS said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Ffs Steve can you really tell me how this is any different to what John was wanting Nick hung for ?
> ...


No there isn't it forging links in the Audi community end of there is nothing wrong with either if they are all declared

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

I wasn't aware he was trying to hang Nick. If its the trip to Europe you refer to I think the point John was making was that their was no benefit to the club. He felt at least an article should come from it. That as his view which he is entitled to. It's not a view I condone.

I just don't think a magazine exchange between editors is a big issue really and certainly not worth yet another snipe or conflict in public.

Steve


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TT Law said:


> I wasn't aware he was trying to hang Nick. If its the trip to Europe you refer to I think the point John was making was that their was no benefit to the club. He felt at least an article should come from it. That as his view which he is entitled to. It's not a view I condone.
> 
> I just don't think a magazine exchange between editors is a big issue really and certainly not worth yet another snipe or conflict in public.
> 
> Steve


Team Handford party line lol . Time to turn over

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Wallsendmag said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't aware he was trying to hang Nick. If its the trip to Europe you refer to I think the point John was making was that their was no benefit to the club. He felt at least an article should come from it. That as his view which he is entitled to. It's not a view I condone.
> ...


You know no matter how I try to keep this on a professional footing you always seem to want to resort to childish behaviour. You of all people should be keeping your council at the moment as you have pointed out you have been re elected. Not by vote but by nobody standing against you. I think during the election you should think before you post.

As for Team Handford I wish them well but I am not a part of such a thing if it exists but will not see petty attacks go without response. You were one of the 4 committee members who wanted to restrict the positions this year to just 6 in an effort to make sure some did not get on the committee. You sighted the constitution as the reason for this. As you have shown no regard for the constitution in the past I think that as a bit rich. The evidence is on the committee forum for this. You even agreed that following he appointing of the 6 elected committee members that people would be approached for roles. How is this democratic in any way?

As I wrote above I think as a committee member who has been appointed without mandate you should at least refrain from attacking those standing.

Steve


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Wallsendmag said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> > I wasn't aware he was trying to hang Nick. If its the trip to Europe you refer to I think the point John was making was that their was no benefit to the club. He felt at least an article should come from it. That as his view which he is entitled to. It's not a view I condone.
> ...


You know no matter how I try to keep this on a professional footing you always seem to want to resort to childish behaviour. You of all people should be keeping your council at the moment as you have pointed out you have been re elected. Not by vote but by nobody standing against you. I think during the election you should think before you post.

As for Team Handford I wish them well but I am not a part of such a thing if it exists but will not see petty attacks go without response. You were one of the 4 committee members who wanted to restrict the positions this year to just 6 in an effort to make sure some did not get on the committee. You sighted the constitution as the reason for this. As you have shown no regard for the constitution in the past I think that as a bit rich. The evidence is on the committee forum for this. You even agreed that following he appointing of the 6 elected committee members that people would be approached for roles. How is this democratic in any way?

As I wrote above I think as a committee member who has been appointed without mandate you should at least refrain from attacking those standing.

Steve


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Don't you find it strange that the three positions that involve the most work were Unopposed whereas those that appear to have the power were fought over .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

That I think is the issue.

I don't think any of the positions have any power. The power sits with members.

Steve


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

TT Law said:


> That I think is the issue.
> 
> I don't think any of the positions have any power. The power sits with members.
> 
> Steve


Exactly from now on I'm going back to my holiday you can continue with your current role good luck with the ticket posting

Don't waste your vote, ignore the rhetoric . Vote for the team that cares about the club and not themselves .


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Andrew, it was agreed at a committee meeting a long time ago that the TTOC and Autometrix would exchange magazines to help each other out. You must have forgotten.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Must have been before my time

Don't waste your vote, ignore the rhetoric . Vote for the team that cares about the club and not themselves .


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Wallsendmag said:


> TT Law said:
> 
> 
> > That I think is the issue.
> ...


Andrew,

You confute rhetoric with facts.

On the ticket point are you saying you aren't going to post them as you have always done? If so forward me access to the the shop and addresses and I will sort.

Steve


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We email them next week Steve I'm sure Nick can send you audit when the time comes

Don't waste your vote, ignore the rhetoric . Vote for the team that cares about the club and not themselves .


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead (Aug 14, 2011)

Wallsendmag said:


> Don't waste your vote, ignore the rhetoric . Vote for the team that cares about the club and not themselves .


Don't worry - I'm sure we the membership will :wink:


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Wallsendmag said:


> We email them next week Steve I'm sure Nick can send you audit when the time comes
> 
> Don't waste your vote, ignore the rhetoric . Vote for the team that cares about the club and not themselves .


That's fine Andrew.

At least people can see toys coming out of prams. If you won't do it this year I'm sure I can cope.

As for rhetoric what do you think what you are putting on your posts is?

As Bart has said I'm sure the members can see what's going in and will vote accordingly.

Steve


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Steve it's the event your the events sec aren't you ?

Sent from a fruity device


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Wallsendmag said:


> Steve it's the event your the events sec aren't you ?
> 
> Sent from a fruity device


I am and have never in the years doing it dealt with tickets to members. Don't try making me out to be not doing anything. It's your role, always has been so I wasn't expecting this year to be any different.

As I said toys and prams. Why in earth would you choose to change this at such a late stage if it wasn't.

I think it should be left now don't you?

Steve


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

*E N O U G H ! ! !*

Please take this elsewhere :x

Hev x


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Hev said:


> *E N O U G H ! ! !*
> 
> Please take this elsewhere :x
> 
> Hev x


I think we had.

Steve


----------



## JorgeTTCQ (May 7, 2002)

Hi all,
I just got the AbsoluTTe 34 this morning, *thank you very much!*
Now I will have a relaxed reading in the swimming pool 8)

Best regards,


----------

